# Stila vs. MAC foundations



## bai_xue (May 21, 2006)

I broke out horribly with all of MAC's foundations and I've been thinking about trying Stila's...
Are Stila's foundations easier on sensitive skin? Or should I look at another brand?


----------



## syren (May 21, 2006)

Some MAC foundations break me out horribly (like Skin Tint and SFF) - I switched to the new Stila Oil Free a month or so ago and it hasn't caused any problems so far.  It is a tad bit dry for me, I think I really need a moisturizing formula, but theirs are sparkly.  The colors are nice (I'm fair and yellow toned) but the coverage isn't as good as SFF.


----------



## Arella (May 21, 2006)

I don't own Stila foundation, but I'm also allergic to MAC and the few times I've worn Stila (the Illuminating Foundation, which comes in both powder and liquid and looks lovely) I haven't had a reaction. I personally use Laura Mercier, but I wouldn't disregard Stila.


----------



## Sophia84 (May 21, 2006)

Yeah Stila's fndt and powders and the TM are much much much better for sensitive skins! I hate Mac face products since a terrible broke out I had from Studio Fix since my skin is sensitive with lots of resness!  Many samples I tried of Stila fndts and TM and the powder I have my skin loves them! But many of them are sheer, but I haven't try the new one the Natural Finish which have medium coverage not sheer and I heard is light and not cakey so I want to try this one too!


----------



## Jessica (May 21, 2006)

Oh, I adore Stila's Illuminating powder foundation. Though I am partial to LM tinted moisturizer


----------



## bai_xue (May 23, 2006)

Thanks sooo much for the input!!! I talked to one of the Stila artists and sent a pic of myself & she recommended the Illuminating Liquid Foundation. Ooohh! I can't wait to try it!!!!


----------



## bernice (Jun 2, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I actually just purchased Kevyn Aucoin foundation earlier this week and I normally have quite dry sensitive skin. 13 hours later and my face still feels like I have just put primer on.! Its hard to use, but fantastic stuf. Prescriptives is also quite good but too many colour ranges to choose from..! 
Have you tried Napoleon foundation.?


----------



## runtagua (Jun 6, 2006)

*stila foundations*

I used to wear Studio Fix, but then I discovered IPF... and I never looked back. 

Stila's TM is also the most amazing TM I have tried. Way better than LM or BB. Every foundation of stila's that I have tried has been wonderful - Though oilier gals might not like the Illuminating Liquid. The perfecting foundation stick is also very nice for spot-coverage.


----------



## misswillow (Jun 9, 2006)

Another "yay" over here.

I have dry and sensitive skin and never found a MAC foundation that worked for me. In contrast, I've never found a Stila foundation that doesn't work for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I use the IPF every day, for a little coverage the pivotal skin, and for special occasions the ILF (and I dust the IPF over both the PS and ILF). Apparently the oil free is lovely too


----------



## hickle (Jun 25, 2006)

Stila's illuminating powder foundation is the only foundation I've used for the past 7 or 8 years now.  I would highly recommend it because of it's versatility.  You can use it with a sponge, wet or dry, or put it on a brush and apply it as a loose powder.  Also, my skin is kind of olive to begin with, and all their foundations have a yellowish tone to them (which is a great thing!).


----------



## DCJPFan (Jun 27, 2006)

I have sensitive, extremely acne-prone skin. However, I have never had a problem with Stila's foundations. I use both the illuminating liquid foundation and the illuminating powder foundation and they work great. I haven't had very good luck with Mac's foundations as well.


----------



## Bre (Sep 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bernice* 
_
Have you tried Napoleon foundation.?_

 
I haven't tried Napoleon foundation but I bought a bunch of pencils of e-bay and they were really poor quality - hard to get on and smudgy off. I won't use them at all now


----------



## ette (Sep 24, 2006)

Studio Fix is the only one that works for me. I have yellow-olive skin so Stila's is good for me, but they only make tones in that family.


----------

